
Most Important Video You'll Ever See or Why O(n^2) is too slow - misham
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6A1FD147A45EF50D
======
ColinWright
I know I've seen this before, several times. I even know I used SearchYC to
find it in the past. So I turned to the new search box to find it, and I'm
having no luck at all.

Can anyone suggest search terms that locate the previous submissions of this
video?

Thanks.

~~~
misham
Colin,

I just did a search for the Professors name, Albert Bartlett, and found the
following thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1382456>

No, I did not check if this was posted before. However, these videos do such a
fantastic job of explaining exponential growth and how such growth applies to
our every-day lives I felt that I had to share them, even if they have been
posted before.

I wish I saw this lecture while I was in school, the connection to real-life
would have made the theory so much easier to grasp. Heck, I wish all of my
teachers were like Dr. Bartlett, but that's not possible.

I'm really glad to have found this lecture and I wanted to share it with
others who may not have been aware of it.

